# are corrections stackable?



## James Rosen (Apr 19, 2016)

In Develop, if I tweak Basic settings, e.g. shadows, highlights and then activate a preset, does the preset override the prior changes? Are they stackable changes? Which changes are stackable? When are changes replaced by later ones? 

I hope this is a sensible question

Thanks


----------



## clee01l (Apr 19, 2016)

Welcome to the forum.

Presets are cumulative not additive.  If your Basic Preset has adjustment like  Exposure +1.50 and Contrast +25.  You can apply this preset and follow it with a different preset that has only an adjustment for contrast of -15.   The result is the Exposure will remain at +1.50 and Contrast will be set to the new value of -15. 

IOW, Presets only set the values that are included in the preset and does not affect other adjustment values.  They are not cumulative in that a Contrast setting to +25 followed by a contrast setting of -15 does not change the contrast adjustment to +10 but instead replaces +25 with -15.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Apr 20, 2016)

Adjustments made in the Quick Develop Panel via the [>] and [>>] buttons are cumulative to what was already set by the sliders. It is a limited set of adjustments that are 'stackable'.


----------



## PhilBurton (Apr 20, 2016)

clee01l said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Presets are cumulative not additive.  If your Basic Preset has adjustment like  Exposure +1.50 and Contrast +25.  You can apply this preset and follow it with a different preset that has only an adjustment for contrast of -15.   The result is the Exposure will remain at +1.50 and Contrast will be set to the new value of -15.
> 
> IOW, Presets only set the values that are included in the preset and does not affect other adjustment values.  They are not cumulative in that a Contrast setting to +25 followed by a contrast setting of -15 does not change the contrast adjustment to +10 but instead replaces +25 with -15.



Cletus,

My own view is that the word "cumulative" is not helpful here.  I _think _you are saying that the "last adjustment setting prevails," and overrides any prior settings.  Yes?  No?

Phil


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 20, 2016)

Yes. A preset simply sets one or more adjustments to a certain value. No matter what the previous values were.


----------



## erro (Apr 21, 2016)

Adjustments made with the brush or gradient tool are stackable if I remember correctly. Meaning if you brush with contrast +100 you can then create another brush with contrast +100 and the result is a total of contrast +200.


----------

